# Whast is this?



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://marylenalynx.blogspot.com/2011/04/swedish-knits.html

Click on the picture, still wondering what it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks to be very structural or architectural knitting. The first is a shrug and the second is some sort of over vest or corset.... and it is too holey to stand alone... at least on this body!!!! Very interesting and arty.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I give up, but if you figure it out would love to know. Almost seems like a waste of beautiful yarn!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it might be a sweater but then the "bumps" on the front for the boobs is a real draw back!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I think it might be a sweater but then the "bumps" on the front for the boobs is a real draw back!


 :lol: I thought so as well, but with some designers you just never know....


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.sandrabacklund.com/previous-collection.php?page=44

I still don't know, but more headaches when screen on more. Click through all then you might know, but honestly I don't. Are these real? Can anybody wear them?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Like I said earlier, not for me, and looks like a waste of yarn, or else somebody has way TOO MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS!!!!!


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Is it a knitted nursing shrug??? LOL


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks like one of those teaching projects where you get instructions at the end of each method. We had one on here in the beginning. Some of you may remember.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Different but interesting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It's obvious to me. Put your arms through the big holes and your boobs through the smaller holes. You will have warm boobs but cold nipples though.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

A R T


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> A R T


Which I suppose is just like porn....you know it when you see it?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Who knows, but what about that fabulous sweater? They call it tapestry crochet - WOW!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it is a chastity belt.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

mac.worrall said:


> I think it is a chastity belt.


With all those openings??? :lol:


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

to me it looks like a baby snuggly, large holes for mom's arms, & the little ones are for baby's leg to poke out
that's what i think.......................
but who know for sure?


----------



## Shayes1234 (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it a dog sweater? Openings for front legs, back legs and head?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

omg what is it? the four openings is very very confusing....2 large... and 2 small?? how can it be a shrug or a sweater??????????? does it go over the head? or over the butt? lol lol lol.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I suppose the only way we'll ever know for sure is to contact the designer and ask "what the what?" LOL


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I had heard that hallucinogenic drugs were legal in Sweden. Proof positive, LOL


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I'm with texcat on this one or is it what strippers wear in the winter? Sorry just couldn't resist.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

it's an art shrug, i suspect. pull on over your head and then put your arms through
shows how knitting can be art and sculptural and not just functional


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

How about a Rams hat??? lol.....


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, I clicked through her entire collections. A lot of fantastic work there! That white thing was modeled in a couple of shots. It is a shrug that fits to the hips so those boob like holes fit at the waist so I think they are more like pockets, You'd need em for all the chill you get from the other open spots on that one. Not my type fashions but interesting to look at and a lot of really inventive knitting and crochet work!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> mac.worrall said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a chastity belt.
> ...


Well, maybe for today's idea of chastity?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It reminds me of a cover for a face mask --the kind used when doing environmental work.

But also had the thought that it was some sort of shrug with a strongly sculptural look. All her designs that I saw felt that way.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i think it may be more art than apparell.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

It's yarn art and only fashion models can wear it, anyone with even an extra half pound of weight from their ideal would look terrible in it. I would love to be able to wear the corselete though.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Very different. Imho the Ink Blot Test knit is the most unusual in that collection but, all of them are unusual. It takes a very creative brain to conceive such structurally interesting items. Certainly different


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

looks to me like a cover for a ram's head. christine


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It looks like some sort of traditional Swedish yoke type thing to be worn over a dress.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

That is the most uncomfortable-looking corset I have ever seen!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I clicked through most of the pictures and she is wearing a lot of them.. it is all for art and if someone can knit art I'm all for it... I just don't have to like it all..


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here we call it a caplet. Stick your head and arms
through and go. Does look strange!


----------



## babesy (Feb 5, 2011)

The white one looks like a shrug, doesn't it?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I looked at the prior collections and couldn't tell what most of them were even on the models. I'm just another philistine that has little appreciation for most contemporary art.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a GD that would wear the grey dress, it is the only one I liked at all. I do believe dreamweaver is right. These are all models wearing them.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just clicked on the link and it said that the page was not available any more. Perhaps she couldn't make up her mind what it was either.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh wow :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I just looked thru' some of the current collection and all I can say is .... 

Oh wow :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

All gone.


----------

